# Tribute to Slow Triathlete



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

This Brazilia was amazing!! One of my favs and sent in a recent hit from Slow Triathlete. I thought it would be nice to show the smoke and beautiful ash it produced!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice pics there PiPs! Gotta love that ash alright! Scott sent me one of those babies and that will be one of my next smokes indeed... nice tribute!

CD


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

MP, all that bombing must keep you in great shape...because your ASH is amazing! :lol:

Okay, so that was a cheesy joke...but hey, I just had two drinks of Scotch and I'm very very tired. Cut me some slack!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

You're a funny dude Charlie! LOL What scotch do you like?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

One of my favorite smokes..
Nice pictures.


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

one of my favs as well, my box is quickly disappearing


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice!! One of my favorites also. I just picked up another box of these.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

great ash...decent smokes. I love the CAO MX2 as well...look forward to the America.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You're a funny dude Charlie! LOL What scotch do you like?


Thanks Mario! Actually, it was my very first...and second drink of Scotch ever. It was Glenfiddich 12 yr. old. I liked it. I can't wait to get my hand on some of the higher end stuff.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that I've got a tear in my eye after that tribute!! I love those cigars and share them with as many people as I can!! They are by far my favorite cigars.

ST


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

MMmmm brazilia, Italia now I want to try the bratalia


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I love a long ash! I need to smoke another one of these guys... I had one a while back and really enjoyed it.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice pics. impressive ash on that one and a super swell smoke. Love those Brazilia's! Now I'm tempted to light one of those up...:dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

great pics! Love that cigar!


----------

